# Trapping supplies



## devildog83 (Jan 25, 2009)

Where do you guys buy your trapping supplies? I live in Gainesville and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## John Porter (Jan 25, 2009)

What are you looking for? I have some used traps, stakes, a few bottle of lures and some misc things I would love to get rid of.


----------



## devildog83 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just need some trap dye. I don't really need anything else right now but send me a pm with what you got and I might have to change my mind!


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 25, 2009)

Not hi-jacking your thread..............but shot you a pm John.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.minntrapprod.com/
Best company u'll ever deal with.


----------



## devildog83 (Jan 26, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> http://www.minntrapprod.com/
> Best company u'll ever deal with.



I have used them in the past and they are great to deal with. I am mainly looking for a store around this area that has some supplies if I need them in a hurry.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 26, 2009)

`jerry lee in alma,ga.912-632-0473/5755


----------



## John Porter (Jan 31, 2009)

For everyone who pm'ed me--all the traps I had for sale are gone...


----------

